# connecting macbook to Virtual Access Point(Windows)



## psl (Nov 17, 2009)

......................


----------



## psl (Nov 20, 2009)

people ..anyone can help plz! i have NO INTERNET ... !!
all i want is to share internet between PC and MAC ... ! to get internet on my macbook !

the pc is running windows 7 and connected directly to internet via ethernet ! 
so how can i connect my Macbook WIRELESSLY to that PC to get INTERNET ON MY MAC!?!?!?!?


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 20, 2009)

Why do you want [or need] to use a Windows-based PC to access the Internet? Give equal access to both. That's why God gave Man the router.


----------



## psl (Nov 20, 2009)

well .. thanks god for Routers .. but i dont have it ... and i access internt through my neighbor´s pc .. he doesnt have router as well ... so to give me internet access .. he is making his pc a hotspot for me !


----------



## midijeep (Nov 20, 2009)

Need to setup a connection by going to the Network icon via System Preferences.  His Network should show up.  Find out if how he has the password encrypted.  Select his network from the Airport at top of desktop, it will ask for the password, put it in.


----------



## psl (Nov 20, 2009)

i did all that ... and it shows me that airport connected ... but i get no connection when i open safari !!! do i have to change anything in the tcp ip4 !_!_!_!????


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 20, 2009)

Enter the correct DNS server IP addresses and the correct gateway IP address (which is probably the IP address of the computer you're sharing the internet connection _from_).  Your neighbor will be able to provide you with these.


----------



## psl (Nov 28, 2009)

tried that ... didnt work ... 
!!! here is again what i am doing :

on Sony-Vista :
Network and Sharing Center ... Manage Wireless Networks ... add ... create an ad hoc network ... named it `leo`and choosed WEP and accepted ICS ... and again in manage wireless networks .. clicked on Adapter properties ... sharing tab ... check on (Allow other network users to connect through this .... ) 
now when i click on connect to a network .. i see my network `leo`... and next to it ( Waiting for users to connect )

on Macbook :
turn on wifi ... join `leo` ... joined leo ... on mac ... i click on Open Network Preferences ... i see on the left under Airport Self-Assigned IP ... and in the middle written ... (Airport has the self-assigned IP address 169.254.129.251 and will not be able to connect to the internet.) !!!!! and ofcourse if i open Safari .. i get (You are not connected to the Internet) ..
   so i change the ip in tcp/ip4 to manual ... and i put 192.168.137.12 ... and subnet 255.255.255.0 like in the windows .. and default gateway ... 192.168.137.1 which is the ip on the windows pc .... now it shows me (Connected) under Airport ... but no internet ! ... 

back on Sony-Vista : Still (waiting for users to connect) !!!


----------



## psl (Nov 28, 2009)

just one more thing ... i went to Apple store ...and asked there ....  and they told me that its always recommended to use automatic DHCP ... rather than giving the parameteres manually ... even on pc ... ! but i don´t know how to apply that ... im not that good when it comes to networking !


----------

